# Gota Question



## his4ever (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey there,

I am looking for some help on a design I see every where, but I cannot figure out how to do it.  It is the cute viny flower.. kinda starts in a corner all solid and then there are diffrent layers all in the same color (just difernt shades) and then there are vines and flowers that come out from that (or starts or shapes).  What do you call that kind of art and where can I find a tutorial? (If there is one).  Thanks


----------



## his4ever (Jan 28, 2007)

I think this is close to what I am thinking about... still a lot of work left to do but I think I am close.  Does anyone know anything about this sort of design???  thanks  

p.s. I did all but some needed cloning in inkscape.


----------

